# Flying Ubers in the Future?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I just saw this and thought it was cool, and wished to share. Toyota just made an electric flying car, and demonstrated it with a person inside. The article said that it is in the near future that it may be used as a flying taxi, and would then after some time be autonomous. So...could some of us be future Uber ants in flying Ubers?






I am definitely not silly enough to think it really will happen anytime soon, but it is fun to imagine. As when the first personal Mac PC came back in the late 80s (so basic looking back)....to the Internet and smartphones/I phones today (Wow!!)... I think I glimpsed a fun birth to what will come someday. As the saying goes, people overestimate technology in the short term, but underestimate it in the long term...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I just saw this and thought it was cool, and wished to share. Toyota just made an electric flying car, and demonstrated it with a person inside. The article said that it is in the near future that it may be used as a flying taxi, and would then after some time be autonomous. So...could some of us be future Uber ants in flying Ubers?


Wheres the airbags ?
Anti lock brakes?
Lane departure alert ?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Flying cars are science fiction. People have enough trouble navigating streets. Can you imagine a 3D world with someone landing on you? Never


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Flying cars are science fiction. People have enough trouble navigating streets. Can you imagine a 3D world with someone landing on you? Never


@KevinJohnson , indeed it seems incredible. But, given time... If humans don't kill themselves off, don't u think it will someday happen?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Get serious. Uber can’t even do accurate Navigation!!


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Wheres the airbags ?
> Anti lock brakes?
> Lane departure alert ?
> View attachment 504607
> ...


Dave Blaine is a cool guy with some cool magic. Ascension is interesting though not magic. Think he will go the way of The Croc Hunter? Dying in the line of duty?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Areyousure said:


> Dave Blaine is a cool guy with some cool magic. Ascension is interesting though not magic. Think he will go the way of The Croc Hunter? Dying in the line of duty?


@Areyousure my friend! I really like seeing David Blaine perform. His style and execution are so memorable!


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Electrek: Watch Tesla Full Self-Driving Beta's performance from the sky with scary near-miss.
https://electrek.co/2020/10/30/tesla-full-self-driving-beta-performance-scary-near-miss/


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I just saw this and thought it was cool, and wished to share. Toyota just made an electric flying car, and demonstrated it with a person inside. The article said that it is in the near future that it may be used as a flying taxi, and would then after some time be autonomous. So...could some of us be future Uber ants in flying Ubers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flying yes, car no. can someone tell to these guys what helicopter already invented.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Every day someone dies in a plane crash.
Helicopters are worse.
If you read the crash reports on the NTSB site The amount of medical helicopters crashing with professionalss flying is unreal.
Mechanical failure
Flying into weather
Controlled flight into terrain
Spatial disorientation

When I taught in 10 minutes I could have any student not knowing what was up or down. When we were in straight flight or an a turn.

It will be interesting


----------

